# Bobinas patron



## Fogonazo (Mar 13, 2008)

Estoy haciendo algo de limpieza y me encuentro unas 12 bobinas clase 0,01 de valores que rondan los 600mH  a 1600mH
Los valores vienen expresados con 4 cifras decimales.
Poseen doble blindaje aluminio y hierro
Son de una firma inglesa de la cual no encontré ninguna información
Por el tipo de construcción no tienen menos de 30 años
El bobinado se encuentra en baño de aceite aunque no son de potencia

Cuando recupere la cámara pondré fotos

Preguntas:
1) ¿ Que se les ocurre que se pueda hacer con estas ? (Obscenidades abstenerse)
2) ¿ De donde pude yo haber sacado esto ?
3) ¿ Por que me gusta tanto guardar "Porquerías" ?
4) ¿ Como consigo un deposito mas grande para guardar mas "Porquerías" ?


Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 13, 2008)

Pues como colocaste en el titulo, podrias utilizarla como patron para calibrar inductometros! Es muy dificil (en mi caso) encontrar inductancias de 5% de tolerancia, siempre consigo las piches de 20% que la variacion va por los aires!

1)Me abstengo
2)Las pudiste haber sacado de un radio, un TV , no sep.
3) Te gusta guardar "IQUE porquerias" (que para mi algunas cosas como la bobinita serian reliquias) porque te gusta hacer concursos para no dejar dormir a algunos por unos meses!
4) Haz premios mas ambisiosos y grandes! O sino me enviar un carguero por toda la costa hacia Venezuela.. Me imagino que Fogonazo incorporated tiene mucho money para hacerlo


----------



## Leon Elec (Mar 13, 2008)

1) Me abstengo.
2)Televisores viejos.
3)Porque sos electrónico.
4)Mudate a un taller más grande. El taller del electrónico, es el depósito.


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 13, 2008)

1)  Esas bobinas nacieron para contrastar patrones y calibrar instrumentos, no sirven para otra cosa.

2)  Esas bobinas son MUY caras, evidentemente, donde estaban antes no tenian la menor idea de lo que eran y las regalaron/tiraron.
Eso es bastante comun en fabricas, donde para certifificar calidad hacen falta un monton de requisitos, entre ellos el control y la calibracion de los instrumentos, a raiz de eso, se compra todo lo pedido. 
Años despues, cuando muchos de los empleados ya han cambiado, se encuentran con esas cosas en un armario y nadie sabe lo que son, se las saca para que no molesten y se las pone  junto a otras sin valor, tiempo despues... a la basura.

3)  Eso por el ADN electronico.

4)  Basta esperar el momento apropiado. En algun momento tu mujer se cansa y dice "Basta!  la electronica o yo!" ... Si se va con los chicos ganas dos dormitorios.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 13, 2008)

_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> 1)  Esas bobinas nacieron para contrastar patrones y calibrar instrumentos, no sirven para otra cosa.



Correctisimo, el tema es que son valores muy grandes (Poco practicos)



> 2)  Esas bobinas son MUY caras, evidentemente, donde estaban antes no tenian la menor idea de lo que eran y las regalaron/tiraron.



Es lo mas probable, lo malo es que ni yo recuerdo de donde las saque.



> Eso es bastante comun en fabricas, donde para certifificar calidad hacen falta un monton de requisitos, entre ellos el control y la calibracion de los instrumentos, a raiz de eso, se compra todo lo pedido.
> Años despues, cuando muchos de los empleados ya han cambiado, se encuentran con esas cosas en un armario y nadie sabe lo que son, se las saca para que no molesten y se las pone  junto a otras sin valor, tiempo despues... a la basura.



Casi con certeza



> 3)  Eso por el ADN electronico.



Mal congenito, INCURABLE



> 4)  Basta esperar el momento apropiado. En algun momento tu mujer se cansa y dice "Basta!  la electronica o yo!" ... Si se va con los chicos ganas dos dormitorios.



Ya ocurrio !, pero como buen electronico ya complete las habitaciones que habian dejado


----------



## Dano (Mar 14, 2008)

1) TE podrías hacer un pedal Wah con un inductor de 550 o 600 mH, y luego no se.... lo conectas a la computadoras y le pnes Wah a tu musica....  
2) Y de seguro las  sacaste de dentro de una caja que tenía telarañas y/o insectos asociados.
3) No eres el unico, personalmente creo que este problema surge porque cuando eramos pequeños experimentaron con nosotros con particulas alfa, beta, gamma, luego de un tiempo los científicos notaron malformaciones genéticas y de allí salió la "raza" electrónico  .
4) Eso es más bravo, pero puedes tirar toda la ropa de tu casa y llenar esos lugares con componentes electrónicos o mudarte de casa......

Saludos


----------



## electroaficionado (Mar 14, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> 1) ¿ Que se les ocurre que se pueda hacer con estas ? (Obscenidades abstenerse)
> *Obscenidades no? La pucha. . .*
> 
> 2) ¿ De donde pude yo haber sacado esto ?
> ...



*Saludos*


----------



## Elvis! (Mar 14, 2008)

Podrias mandarmelas al Igual que todas las partes que consideres inservibles..pero que funcionen..a mi me serian muy utilies para seguir aprendiendo electronica..No seria muy costoso porq somos de Argentina los dos..Si no tens donde meter la basura electronica mandala para Africa  ..es una ironia aclaro..es una verguenza lo que estan haciendo las potencias tecnologicas con esos pobres paises...si alguien tubo la oportunidad de ver un documental sobre esto seguiramente coinsidira conmigo..De todos modos a mi me da mucha pena que a la region donde vivo no llegue tan solo el 1% seria tan feliz corroñeando toda esa hermosa electronica mucha de la cual es inservible pero otra parte no..y es de esa parte de donde aprenderia..

1) Quitarle el cobre y venderlo (Para ayudar al ambiente que pobresito ya estas bastante deteriorado) 
2) La pudiste haber sacado que se yo de donde..ovbiamente de algun aparato
3) Esas actitudes me hacen pensar que sos una persona muy conservadora y que te aferras a lo que te gusta o queres( Corregime si es incorrecto) O que sos un poco puerquito para guardar tanta mugre (Chistecito)
4) Q tan grande es tu deposito actual? Tnta basura tenes alli?

Mi deseo de que me mandes esas partes es verdadero..Pero como representaria un gasto para vos, yo te mandaria el Dinero $$ para que me lo mades!..


Un saludo!


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 14, 2008)

> 4) Q tan grande es tu deposito actual? Tnta basura tenes alli?



Cual de ellos ?

Tengo uno (Donde no se puede entrar de 8 * 4m)
Tengo el otro que todavia es "casi" habitable de 4 * 5m
Tambien ocupe la parte inferior de la escalera que va a la terraza, pero esto solo son unos 3 m2, en este solo guardo cosas realmente raras.


----------



## Pedro Emilio (Abr 3, 2008)

Saludos Fogonazo, las bobinas que describes me servirian, son del rango que preciso y tendria que mandarlas ha hacer, yo las emplearaia a 12 VDC y con una corriente de 0,01A para un proyecto que estoy realizando, si tienes a bien mandarmelas yo costeo el envio a Venezuela,

Gracias


----------



## Elvis! (Abr 3, 2008)

Fogonazo podrias mostrarnos algunas fotos de tu deposito..sobre todo de lo que denominas elementos realmente raros..No te sorprendas si algun dia preguntan por vos en tu casa y aparezco..jeje! 

Fotos!Fotos!Fotos!

Un saludo!


----------



## DosCabezas (Abr 3, 2008)

Si vieras las cosas a las que yo llamo "Raras" deberia asesinarte para mantener el secreto.

Esta foto fue desclasificada el año pasado (Ya la habia publicado)
2 Led´s laser dobles de 1250mW c/u con parte de su disipador y colimador (5W de emision continua)  

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=5332


----------



## Randy (Abr 3, 2008)

yo una vez saque unas bobinas de 

180,220 micro H

y fue de un televisor blanco y negro, puedo asegurar que de los primeros que existieron

eso me dijo el dueño jeje



saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 4, 2008)

Esas bobinas nunca pudieron ser de un televisor, entre otras cosas por el tamaño,  tienen el tamaño de una lata de conservas de 330g.


----------



## Pedro Emilio (Abr 4, 2008)

Fogonazo de que material es el nucleo de ellas.


----------



## Randy (Abr 4, 2008)

poniendolo asi, estoy de acuerdo.


aqui estan las que yo tengo, tambian tengo una de 5.6 micro H, tambien de un televisor, pero no la he quitado de la placa por que tengo miedo de perderla y en la placa .... bueno es muy dificil no encontrar una placa.

http://www.subirimagenes.com/fondosycapturas-bobinas-286396.html
http://www.subirimagenes.com/fondosycapturas-180-286409.html
http://www.subirimagenes.com/fondosycapturas-220-286415.html
http://www.subirimagenes.com/fondosycapturas-330-286419.html



saludos


----------

